# The is probably a stupid question....



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

I ran out of my methimazole today. I have refills left, no problem. I called the pharmacy and asked if I could just get 1/2 of the refill as I'm having TT in 12 days.

The question is: I won't be needing the meth after surgery..right? I'll probably be put on synthroid or one of the others. I feel like a dork for asking, but figured what the heck :confused0031:


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

No, oyu won't need the meth after surgery.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Darn, I hit send too quickly. You may or may not start thyroid replacement right after surgery. Best to you, surgery really helped tame Graves for me.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jsgarden1 said:


> I ran out of my methimazole today. I have refills left, no problem. I called the pharmacy and asked if I could just get 1/2 of the refill as I'm having TT in 12 days.
> 
> The question is: I won't be needing the meth after surgery..right? I'll probably be put on synthroid or one of the others. I feel like a dork for asking, but figured what the heck :confused0031:


That really depends on how hyper you are and if you "dump" after your surgery. It probably would not hurt to call your doctor and ask and keep a little on hand just in case.

Ya' know?

Just a humble opinion.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I would push for the 1/2 re-fill.

Going off for 12 days is likely to send you hyper and you do NOT want to go into surgery hyper, if possible.


----------



## JPGreco (Mar 2, 2012)

Damn, if you lived near me I would sell it to you cheap, though I'd have to check the expiration time on methimazole. I was allergic to it and I learned an expensive lesson; never fill a 3 month Rx on any new medication. Go one month at max. This way, if you're allergic like I was, you don't waste your money.

Hell, I'd give it to you since it's just sitting on my desk. I'll toss it eventually, just never get around to it.

Best of luck to you.


----------

